# Bersa Meeting



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

I have just returned for a meeting with the President of Eagle (American Bersa Firestorm Importer and dist) at St Louis NRA Annual Meeting. I was Eagle's guest. 
So here a few bits of info. Mag price is being reduced to around $27 instead of mid 30's now this 380 mags. Also will be more mags inported .
Their is a new 380Thunder inbound as I write this a hi cap 15 rounds Thunder Plus. I played with the new one at show feels good in hand and just a little wider in grip.
Their will soon be another 1911 Firestorm A new factory and new equipment 2 models a GI and a improved better sight beaver tail ect. Think Amscor or rock island quality. I have been told 
I also met with new owner of "yourgunparts.com" He also will have the new mags at reduced price Is going to have a new holster line (leather for Bersa and wood grips are down road. 
Shipment of grips should be in Next week.
If you aren't a member of BersaTalk . Better join us to I will be doing a Bersa Karma give a way hopelly with in next month. Mags holsters and who knows what . All Bersa Talk members can play. I already have a small package of toys here at home from St Louis. 
People one last thing Bersa does not contract with people to make their mag. They are in house. Most mags sold e bay are Pro mags. A tuue Bersa will say BERSA 380ACP INDUSTRIA ARGENTINA IF THAT IS NOT ON MAG BODY it is not a real Bersa Factory mag. No matter what sales person say it is a Promag or another copy. This information is from Factory!!!!!!! 
Eagle is also tired of people sending them these mags and want warrenty replacement. So buy at your own risk or buy from Eagle or your gunparts. those are real factory.


----------



## Blaster (Jan 30, 2007)

Did they happen to mention anything about the supply of Bersa 380cc's. I have been waiting almost 2 months for a 380cc in matt black.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Have you checked Buds in Paris Ky. He seems to always have when I go to local gun shows


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for the update on Bersa and whats in their future.

Best Baldy..


----------

